# Looking for nVIDIA GeForce 7000M drivers



## velocitystrike (Jul 24, 2008)

On a laptop with integrated graphics and after a clean install of Vista ultimate I can't do anything without the drivers. What I can find online is for desktops and doesn't work with this laptop...it's the 64-bit version too.

Can anyone help?

(I've probably missed out a vital bit of information)


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, the manufacturer of your laptop supplies the drivers.
What is the make & model?


----------



## velocitystrike (Jul 24, 2008)

It's a HP Compaq Presario F700 series F765EA

On the support page: 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&os=2100&rule=4150&product=3726540&dlc=en&

, it doesn't give the option for downloading video drivers. Does this mean they don't exist?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
You're needing Chipset Drivers as the Geforce 700m is combined with the nForce 610m Chipset.

Did the laptop come with Vista64 installed?
If so, did you do a "clean install" from the Recovery Partition & Discs?
Have you tried the HP Update Utility?
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=pl&dlc=pl&product=3726540&lang=pl#N458

"The GeForce M series and GeForce Go series notebook GPUs use drivers that have been customized by the notebook manufacturers to support hot key functions, power management functions, lid close and suspend/resume behavior. NVIDIA has worked with some notebook manufacturers to provide notebook-specific driver updates, however, most notebook driver updates must come from the notebook manufacturer."

If no luck, try googling for Vista64 Drivers GeForce 7000M/nForce 610M.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

ALso have a look at the laptop nvidia drivers link in my sig...


----------



## Samus (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm experiencing problems with an unexpected reboot on my laptop, and seeing as how my problems began a day after I installed drivers for my Geforce 7000M/nForce 610M I think the problem lies there. I haven't been able to get an actual list of the drivers that exist solely for this graphics card, and since I'm helpless when it comes to computer-spec language, I think I installed the wrong ones. :redface:

I'm running Vista Home Premium SP1 on an Acer Aspire 5520-5156. The drivers I downloaded were the nVidia Chipset Driver v67.7.2 . I did make a driver backup, but I don't want to undo my update if I got the right stuff.

EDIT: I've been dubious of the Geforce Release 175 drivers since 7000M isn't on the list of supported GPUs. It DOES say that all 7-series GPUs are supported, however. Should I go ahead and download?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Use system restore to go back to before you installed the offending driver.

Then Download PC Wizard from my sig and install it.

Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK.

Copy that text into *A NEW* thread with a descriptive title, then PM the link.


----------



## petraltt (Aug 31, 2008)

hi, i am using a compaq presario laptop and is in need of win XP driver for geforce 7000m. can anyone help me?


----------



## wimpienl (Sep 19, 2008)

I got the same problem I also need it for winXp


----------



## ReeceRowland (Feb 10, 2009)

erm try this ?

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/downloads.html


----------

